
Algorithm predicts sexual orientation of men with up to 70% accuracy - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/oct/08/algorithm-predicts-sexual-orientation-men-70-accuracy
======
dozzie
Given that studies show that over 90% of men are heterosexual, algorithm
always returning "heterosexual" result is strictly better.

